# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Ex-Hollyoaks and Holby City star joining

## tammyy2j

Ex-Hollyoaks and Holby City star Jeremy Edwards is to join Emmerdale as a new policeman

----------


## Abbie

oooo I remember him, Emmerdale seem to be going police mad lately  :Ponder:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Will this still go-ahead as he was arrested on suspected drug offences last week.

----------


## Mr Maestro

He was the armed policeman who surrounded the house that sam and samson was staying in

----------


## Perdita

> He was the armed policeman who surrounded the house that sam and samson was staying in


Did not like him, he never listened to Donna and did not give Sam a chance.  :Angry:

----------

